# GO GO GOAT!



## DavyHollow

Alright, I've been meaning to share this awesome game that I've become addicted to for forever but I keep forgetting every time i'm on my laptop and when I'm on my ipod its just too much to manage.

BUT there is a great goat game for crazies like me!! Its some sort of adorable horned white goat, and it jumps from platform to platform. You steer its direction by tilting your device side to side, and have to avoid perilous obstacles like fragile wooden platforms, giant spiders and vultures! But, if you tap the screen when a circle appears around those monsters, you LEAP into action and knock them down with your horns. In case you need help, there are trampoline platforms, rockets, and even a friendly eagle to carry you up Up UP as high as you can go. My current high score is 58000.     I'm not sure what devices it is available for, but if you have a touch screen or "smart" phone, I think they'll have it for you. AND THE BEST PART is that it was free  

























ALSO from my ipod experience, I discovered another free ap you guys might like. Its called Milk It! And it allows you to simulate the milking action of a cow, elephant, or GOAT!! Milk as fast as you can to get the high score for each animal, or just milk for fun at your own pace. Also a free ap. Not as great as Go Go Goat, but still fun to see people open and be like ". . . . really? You would have a milking ap"









Hope I have enlightened a few of your days with my "witty" technology ramblings. I am always on the lookout for fun friendly goat aps for my new ipod touch :thumb: :thumb:

ENJOY!!!     :stars:


----------



## Frosty1

Haha those look great!! I'll def. be checking those out!!  Oh, and congrats on the high score. Hahahaha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I LOVE go go goat!!! I can't stop once I start! :laugh: and the milking one only lets me milk a cow :scratch:


----------



## milkmaid

I want to try it! I have an Android ereader, but it won't let me download anything from Android market.  Is there another place I can get it (and be sure I'm not downloading a virus)?


----------



## toth boer goats

Seems like a cute game... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## mistydaiz

Oooh! Are they available in the Android market?


----------



## milkmaid

Yes, it is!  I found it elsewhere but my ereader didn't like it.  It will only run the very simplest of games. I did find a silly game where a llama is spitting at balloons to pop them, hahaha.


----------



## DDFN

I told my sister of this today and apparently she has one called Go Sheep Go with get this. . . Shaun the Sheep!!! Which I think is too funny because our niece has associated Shaun the Sheep with my hubby since that is his name and we have sheep (he just spells his name different :laugh: )


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh:


----------

